# France, Briarritz?????



## bellullabob (Jan 8, 2004)

Anyone been riding around Biarritz? Going there this summer and looking for a good bike shop that can rent out decent bikes, and hook us up with maps or shop rides... Appreciate any thoughts..

Nous alons passez quelque semaines a Biarritz cet ete et je cherche donc un magazin the velo sympa qui peux nous louer des bons vtt et nous renseigner des bons endrois. Merci d'avance!


----------



## rom1red (Jan 30, 2005)

bellullabob said:


> Anyone been riding around Biarritz? Going there this summer and looking for a good bike shop that can rent out decent bikes, and hook us up with maps or shop rides... Appreciate any thoughts..
> 
> Nous alons passez quelque semaines a Biarritz cet ete et je cherche donc un magazin the velo sympa qui peux nous louer des bons vtt et nous renseigner des bons endrois. Merci d'avance!


Try in this forum Velo vert . Maybe you can found somebody to give an answer. Nice holydays in France !


----------

